# Night Driving Around Bathurst



## jase75 (Jan 16, 2009)

Well the weather has been really hot here lately so i have been heading out on some driving expeditions at night to see what i could find. Had not had much luck till the other night when i tried a new location which proved to be a really great area to find a few stunning snakes that i have not found around here before.

First find was 2 really big Male Funnel Web:




I found 5 of these Small Eyed Snakes active on the road :


----------



## jase75 (Jan 16, 2009)

But by far my favorite find of the night was this stunning Bandy Bandy which was active on the road :





This was the first time i had seen 1 of these.
I also seen a Blind Snake but didnt get any pics.


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Jan 16, 2009)

That bandy is awesome..... I went for a night drive in Colo and saw nuttin!!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jan 16, 2009)

That funnel web is amazing! The bandy is pretty cool as well


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 16, 2009)

wow lots of small eyeds

funny i see more bandy bandys than smal eyeds when herping at night


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Jan 16, 2009)

Can Bandy's be kept in captivity as I have never heard of it! If not why?


----------



## megrim (Jan 16, 2009)

888lowndes888 said:


> Can Bandy's be kept in captivity as I have never heard of it! If not why?



I think they eat primarily blindsnakes, and blindsnakes eat primarily termites... it could be done i guess, but it'd be damned complicated.


----------



## MrBredli (Jan 16, 2009)

They feed almost exclusively on Blind Snakes so are not suitable to be kept in captivity.


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh k thats a pretty amazing food chain! I am not what so ever a fan of bandy's but just wondered if they were kept.


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Jan 16, 2009)

megrim said:


> I think they eat primarily blindsnakes, and blindsnakes eat primarily termites... it could be done i guess, but it'd be damned complicated.



Similar thing to thorny devils, you could prbably do it but you'd be flat out breeding food!

Stunning snakes. I'm yet to see a bandy myself, would love to.


----------



## megrim (Jan 16, 2009)

disasterpiece7.0 said:


> Similar thing to thorny devils, you could prbably do it but you'd be flat out breeding food!
> 
> Stunning snakes. I'm yet to see a bandy myself, would love to.



I agree, I think they're beautiful little snakes. I've only ever seen one in the flesh, but it had already met an untimely end at the hands, or jaws I suppose, of my neighbour's dog.


----------



## krusty (Jan 16, 2009)

cool pics,i love finding bandy bandys they are so cool.


----------



## jase75 (Jan 17, 2009)

krusty said:


> cool pics,i love finding bandy bandys they are so cool.


Yeah same, thats the first 1 iv ever seen. it was a really successful night, 1 Bandy Bandy, 5 Small eyed Snakes and a Blind Snake.


----------

